# How to fasten track?



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm working on a layout outside. It will be protected from the weather when not in use. I have floor under layment to fasten to. I noticed tiny holes in the track every so often. Are they enough? How would you fasten the track? Thanks; Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You don't need that much to hold the track in place, the holes are probably fine. Is this G-scale or something else?


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

It is "G" scale. I have a small (8x12) observatory and the front door folds down. I have covered part of the front with floor under layment. It will have to hold the track when the door is in the verticle position. Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Cool little building. 

I don't see that just holding track to the underlayment will take any more than a couple of screws for each piece, they should be plenty.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I have some tiny nails and a few screws . Weather permitting we will put the track down tomorrow. Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd use screws, not nails. Nails can work their way out with some flexing, screws are very unlikely to.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Yep, The nails will be temporary. I need to buy screws. What size screws do you use? I need to buy in bulk. I have been buying a few at a time localy. I think I am paying about $.10 each! Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, it depends on the track and the base. If you're directly on plywood, they'll be short, but I don't know what size the G-gauge track will take, the Atlas we use at the club works well with #3 flatheads.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

The holes in the "G" track are more like the holes in "HO", definatly smaller than"O" or "o27" track holes. I will have to drill them out for any wood screw I have ever seen. Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, you can get some pretty flat head screws, here's #2 Flathead Wood Screws at Granger. Just select #2 on the left.


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*observatory*

Hey,Don, your observatory[I can`t spell it] is really neat. What type of scopes are you using?You find time for much viewing. I never got mine out this winter.

regards,Everett


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I am retired so time is not a problem. Ambition and weather slow me down.
I got out several times in winter and once 2weeks ago.
In the obs is a Televue Genesis and a Celestron C8.
In the garage I have a Discovery 8" Dob and a C6. I use the Dob and c6 mostly.
Tonight looks good but I am tired from working on the G layout. Don


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Here are some photo's. Runs good. Done for now. There will be no sceanery, just plain track
Don


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Wow, nice idea. Cool building. Good job Don.


----------

